# mean, median, mode, range (matemáticas)



## ojyram

Example sentence/context:
"In statistics we use the words mean, median, mode and range.
Find the mean, median, mode and range for this set: 6, 6, 15, 17, 56."

---------------------
I would appreciate the translation of the lines above, please.
These are directions for a math lesson and must use precise math vocabulary, not just general words.  
       Here are the answers to the question:
The mean is 20. (100 ÷ 5)  
The median is 15. (the one in the middle when the numbers are in order)
The mode is 6. (It occurs most often.)
The range is 50.  (56 - 6)


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

ojyram said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> "In statistics we use the words mean, median, mode and range.
> Find the mean, median, mode and range for this set: 6, 6, 15, 17, 56."
> 
> ---------------------
> I would appreciate the translation of the lines above, please.
> These are directions for a math lesson and must use precise math vocabulary, not just general words.
> Here are the answers to the question:
> The mean is 20. (100 ÷ 5)
> The median is 15. (the one in the middle when the numbers are in order)
> The mode is 6. (It occurs most often.)
> The range is 50. (56 - 6)


 
Mean: *Media* (aritmética, geométrica...)
Median: *Mediana*
Mode: *Moda*
Range: *Rango*

Carlos


----------



## Eugin

algunas acotaciones, dentro de un contexto matemático: 
Mode: *Modo * 
Range: *intervalo*; *escala*

Espero que te sea de ayuda!!!


----------



## mfajardo

"En estadisticas usamos las palabras: media, mediana, modal, y rango.                       Calcula la media, la mediana, la modal, y el rango de este conjunto de numeros: 6, 6, 15, 17, 56."               (la media es tambien promedio - en ingles es average)   I hope this helps.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Eugin said:
			
		

> algunas acotaciones, dentro de un contexto matemático:
> Mode: *Modo *
> Range: *intervalo*; *escala*
> 
> Espero que te sea de ayuda!!!


 
En España, el estadístico descriptivo para Mode es *MODA*, no modo. 

Carlos


----------



## el_novato

Te lo explico de una forma coloquial dentro de la estadística.

mean = *media*
median = *mediana*
mode = *moda*
range = *rango*


media = (6 + 6 + 15 + 17 + 56) / n  = 100 / 5 = 20

  Número de elementos de la muestra = n = 5

mediana = 15    Lo que se encuentra a la mitad.

moda = 6     Coloquialmente dicho, es lo que que está de moda (lo que mas abunda, lo que se repite)

rango = 56 - 6 =  50   Coloquialmente dicho, es lo que se encuentre entre los límites especificados.


----------



## el_novato

ojyram said:
			
		

> ... These are directions for a math lesson *and must use precise math vocabulary*, not just general words.  ...



You can trust they are the correct spanish words

media
mediana
moda 
rango


----------



## mjscott

el novato says:

_rango = 56 - 6 = 50 Coloquialmente dicho, es lo que se encuentre entre los límites especificados._

As a Math teacher, I have seen the rango (range) as described by you above, and also, as the following:
range = 6 - 56 (6 to 56)
range = 56 - 6 (56 to 6)

Please correct me if I am wrong. I AGREE with you, that your definition is the most precise and correct, according to textbook definitions-- but I teach it all ways and make sure students know what the "50" means (and where it is) (and always demonstrate on a graph if I can)--as not all math Test Writers define the range in the same way!

Do any other math teachers out there from other states or countries have different people writing textbook glossaries from those that make up standardized tests (or is it just in Washington State)?


----------



## ojyram

mjscott, in reply to your question about math glossaries...

Dallas Independent School District has made an English Spanish Glossary for Linguistic Accommodated Testing.  It gives matched English and Spanish entry words, but not definitions or examples.  I have found their list a good start in checking a translation of one of my elementary math practice books.  

For range in English, that list gives "extension, colección de valores funcionales, amplitud, campo de valores" in Spanish.  Notice that "rango" is not among the terms listed, hence my turning to wordreference for assistance, clarification, and reassurance that the translation says what I wrote!


----------



## ojyram

promedio m average: camino un promedio de dos horas diarias, I walk an average of two hours every day      _- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe_

Is promedio only a general term or is it used in math?


----------



## mjscott

I now teach sixth grade math in English. When I taught third grade math in Spanish, the term used in the textbook (Heath Mathematics) in Spanish was promedio.

Good luck on the translating!


----------



## sergio11

I had never heard or read "moda" for "mode" before. I had always seen and heard "modo." However, after this discussion, I searched in Google for "media mediana moda" and found 31600 hits, while "media mediana modo" gave me 96100 hits. I guess we can conclude that both forms are used.

The Spanish edition of Bancroft's introductory textbook uses "modo," but that is only one book and was published in 1960. Things may have changed since then. Since having read Bancroft in the '60s, I have read only books in English on the topic, so that I cannot tell whether the Spanish nomenclature changed or not. 

(or maybe it is one of those differences between Peninsular Spanish and Latin American Spanish)


----------



## Outsider

sergio11 said:
			
		

> I had never heard or read "moda" for "mode" before. I had always seen and heard "modo." However, after this discussion, I searched in Google for "media mediana moda" and found 31600 hits, while "media mediana modo" gave me 96100 hits. I guess we can conclude that both forms are used.


However, they are not interchangeable. "Modo" is the most frequent translation of "mode", but in statistics the correct term is "moda".


----------



## mfajardo

In the state of TEXAS we are testing students in Math with "Linguistic Accommodated Tests".   Students will be permitted to use dictionaries.  It is important that they know different forms of words.  In regard to the word average, this is found in our math book:  "Although the word average can be used for any of the measures of central tendency, most people use it to refer to the mean."
(I am learning so much from all of you - thanks)


----------



## Fernando

Average is mainly used in Economics. In Statistics I have seen always 'mean'.


----------



## el_novato

Good conclution



			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> I had never heard or read "moda" for "mode" before. ... I guess we can conclude that both forms are used. ...




*modA   vs  modO*​

keep in mind the original question (original field).  Question is focused to statistics; and moda is more appropriate than modo , maybe is by the semantics, because they are the date more repeated (repeated with more frecuency).

I use moda and not modo.


----------



## el_novato

Since a general definition.  Moda is perfect to define the "data more repeated".

*moda.*

(Del fr. mode).

*1.* f. Uso, modo o costumbre que está en boga durante algún tiempo, o en determinado país, con especialidad en los trajes, telas y adornos, principalmente los recién introducidos.

 *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## sergio11

Outsider said:
			
		

> However, they are not interchangeable. "Modo" is the most frequent translation of "mode", but in statistics the correct term is "moda".


 
I am not talking about 'the most frequent translation of "mode"', but about statistics.  The textbook by Huldah Bancroft (ASIN: B0007FJRPW) I was referring to is a textbook of statistics, and that is the nomenclature we utilized in the statistics courses.  If the nomenclature changed in these last thirty years, it is news to me and that is what I was commenting about.  It was just a comment: I was not denying it or fighting it.  As I said before, I have not read the topic in Spanish since then and it could very well have changed.  

_(However, the usage I have seen in the Internet (in *statistics*) tells me that "modo" is not completely dead.  Apparently, in certain countries, it is still very commonly used for specialized technical writings of statistics.  I am not trying to impose it.  I am just telling you so that if you come across one of those articles or books, you will know what they are talking about.  The same way I benefited by learning about "moda," someone else may benefit by learning about "modo." ) _


----------



## ILT

Just a couple of things:

In México *moda* is the word used for *mode* (you're asking for the translation to Mexican Spanish).

About range = rango, I always thought that interval was the correct approach and not rango, but after reading all the comments here, I had to go to RAE and this is what I foung:

rango.
    (Del fr. rang, y este del franco *hrĭng, círculo, corro de gente).
    1. m. Categoría de una persona con respecto a su situación profesional o social.
    2. m. Nivel o categoría. Una ley de rango constitucional.
    3. m. Situación social elevada.
    4. m. Garbo, desinterés, desprendimiento.
*5. m. Estad. Amplitud de la variación de un fenómeno entre un límite menor y uno mayor claramente especificados.*
    6. m. Ecuad. Fila de escolares colocados en línea.

Which means that the term rango which we in México have used for so long is correct after all! I was told some time ago that it should refer to the military status only, and stuck to that idea until now.

Thanks _amigos foreros_ for helping me learn more things every day.

ILT


----------



## unitutorials

If you need help on how to interpret the above statistics, i.e. what they say about the data analised sed me an email and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## saramar

Hola,
cuando estudiaba siempre escuché *moda * para mode. Así lo confirman en http://www.estadistico.com/dic.html?p=660 con un diccionario español-inglés de estadística:
Moda
Concepto: 1236
Traducción al inglés: Mode
Es el valor que más se repite en una variable nominal.

Un saludo a todos
Sara


----------



## unitutorials

Hola,
There are two parts to statistica the calculations and the analysis. I notice universty students find difficult to analyse what the statistics mean so students get low grades.


----------



## Chivas2634

¿Pregunta? ¿se puderia traducir Range=Promedio encuanto hablado de matematicas?


----------



## Outsider

Range = rango.


----------

